# ضاقت بي الدنيا .. ارجو مساعدتي برسم مخطط جانت



## شاطئ الغموض (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو من الاخوه هنا مساعدتي في رسم مخطط جانت 
حيث لا املك لمشروعي سوى صورة بسيطه لمنحنى مخطط جانت 
والمطلوب مني تفصيلها بحيث ايجار المسار الحرج والامور الاخرى 

وهذه هي الصورة ... ارجو ان تساعدوني لم يتبقى على تسليم البحث سوى يومين​


----------



## شاطئ الغموض (16 مايو 2010)

يعني يتم رسمها على ال ms project 
وشكرا الكم


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (16 مايو 2010)

لماذا الحيرة ، الموضوع واضح إفتح MS Project or Primavera وابدا، واذا واجهت مشكلة محددة اسال


----------



## شاطئ الغموض (16 مايو 2010)

الموضوع مش موضوع انو الموضوع صعب 
الموضوع انو انا ما بعرف لا اشتغل على الms project ولا اشي تاني 
يعني صفر بالبرامج هاي 
ولا بعرف عنها اي شي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
في الملف المرفق البرنامج الزمني للمشروع الموضح في الصورة لإجراء التعديلات المناسبة عليه
تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## شاطئ الغموض (16 مايو 2010)

والله العظيم يا اخي علي لا اعرف كيف اشكرك 
مشكور يا غالي 
وما قصرت 
ولك مني كامل الود والشكر والامتنان


----------



## شاطئ الغموض (18 مايو 2010)

معلش اخي علي بدي اغلبك معي 
بس هاي الخريطه يعني الي ارفقتلي اياها .. نوعا ما بسيطه . يعني ما فيها تفصيل 
فيا ريت لو تعمل لي التفصيل والروابط بين المهام


----------

